# Delay in issuance of RRV 155



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

Dear Sir/Madam,

I applied for RRV 155 on 21st March as my previous RRV had expired. 

Could anyone please guide me which time's RRV applications are being processed at this time. Also, when do you think mine would be processed.

Have a pleasant day!


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

proud.australian said:


> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> I applied for RRV 155 on 21st March as my previous RRV had expired.
> 
> ...


If you do not meet the 2 years in previous 5 years residency requirement, quoted processing times are "up to 12 weeks".

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi Paul,

Thank you very much for the reply.

It is 12 weeks by next week. My friend applied on 05th of March and it is still pending. 

We just wanted to know whether min-March applications are being processed now?


----------



## mikey99 (Jun 29, 2018)

Mate I applied my 155 overseas and do not meet the requirements. I applied on 27 March and still no reply from the department. It seems its gonna take a while.
Cheers.


----------



## Kloosterfam (Jul 17, 2018)

*12 Weeks Came and Went*

I am over 12 weeks now since my application on 24 Apr 18. Getting frustrated as my father in law has cancer and just had surgery to remove a mass. We would like to know we can go home already. Hubby and 2 kids are Aussie by birth so I am not sure what the delay is. I have been trying to call the Global Services Centre for 3 days now and it does not allow you to select an option. The website has been down for 2 days for maintenance, as well. I even called the Consulate in the US and they informed me that they are getting lots of calls about the number and website not working. I am now wondering if they try to contact me, will it even reach me, given all the technical issues they seem to be having. {sigh} If I don't hear something soon, my husband and kids will have to go back without me while I sit here waiting for an approval.  Anyone have any idea on how to get some sort of answer from them?


----------



## Kloosterfam (Jul 17, 2018)

*Update*

Finally reached Global Service Centre. Answer: Just wait. Could be approved tomorrow, next week, in a few months, etc...She actually asked me if I notified the Department that I was wanting travel with my husband and children on 22 Aug 18. I would have _never_ thought to actually have to inform anyone of that. I asked if I needed to and she said, "you can, if you want, but it is not recommended since updates delay the process" So, if it is not approved by end of August, my family will be separated.


----------



## jameshsiew (Jul 18, 2018)

In the same boat as I applied on 21 May and no decision yet. Surprised to know no decision even after 12 weeks as it would be a major disruption to normal life. Seems that nothing could be done but wish everyone good luck.



mikey99 said:


> Mate I applied my 155 overseas and do not meet the requirements. I applied on 27 March and still no reply from the department. It seems its gonna take a while.
> Cheers.


----------



## Adelinenc (Jul 19, 2018)

Has anyone from this thread received any updates on their RRV application yet? My sister is getting married overseas next month and I am still waiting for my RRV renewal to be granted. Weighing out the option whether to leave Australia. Any advice would be very much appreciated &#128578; Thanks!

Bit of background: been a PR (from family PR since 2001) and moved to Australia in 2005 so this I've gone through many renewals in the past, but this time i haven't fulfilled 2years in 5 due to studying abroad, but my parents are PR and both sisters are citizens, I also have an online business running from Australia.



jameshsiew said:


> In the same boat as I applied on 21 May and no decision yet. Surprised to know no decision even after 12 weeks as it would be a major disruption to normal life. Seems that nothing could be done but wish everyone good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

I applied in March and still awaiting. How about you guys?


----------



## kazman (Jul 18, 2018)

Likewise, applied at the start of March, but been provided with 0 info so far.


----------



## Adelinenc (Jul 19, 2018)

Did you guys apply onshore or offshore?


kazman said:


> Likewise, applied at the start of March, but been provided with 0 info so far.


----------



## kazman (Jul 18, 2018)

I applied onshore.
In the past done so offshore under the same eligibility circumstances, but did not take this long.



Adelinenc said:


> Did you guys apply onshore or offshore?


----------



## Adelinenc (Jul 19, 2018)

I applied onshore as well but had to leave last Thursday for my sisters wedding, i'm currently on my 8th week (out of the 12th. Are you also waiting for the 1 year RRV? I've done one offshore application in the past with the same eligibility condition for 1 year RRV and it only took 6 weeks &#128533;

Fingers crossed it will be approved soon, otherwise it would be troublesome, given that I have to go back to work.

Have you tried contacting them as well? 


kazman said:


> I applied onshore.
> In the past done so offshore under the same eligibility circumstances, but did not take this long.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

kazman said:


> Likewise, applied at the start of March, but been provided with 0 info so far.


Hi, still no progress in my application. Someone who applied on the 09th March had got it today. So, hopefully, yours would be finalised in the next few days


----------



## kazman (Jul 18, 2018)

Did you tell DoHA of the change in your circumstance? I am not sure about your ties to Australia, but don't expect them to help you out if the processing goes beyond 12 weeks.
Sorry mate, don't mean to sound harsh but they will be happy to tell you that the processing time is approximate and leave you stranded without information. (they did to me)
Speak to your employer about the risk if not already and get something arranged for you. (Remote work/Letter from employment)

Just update your status, so you do not incur any more delays - all the best.



Adelinenc said:


> I applied onshore as well but had to leave last Thursday for my sisters wedding, i'm currently on my 8th week (out of the 12th. Are you also waiting for the 1 year RRV? I've done one offshore application in the past with the same eligibility condition for 1 year RRV and it only took 6 weeks &#128533;
> 
> Fingers crossed it will be approved soon, otherwise it would be troublesome, given that I have to go back to work.
> 
> Have you tried contacting them as well?


----------



## kazman (Jul 18, 2018)

Thanks for the info mate, good to hear that some applications are actually being processed - still 4-month wait for a 1-year visa.
We can only hope for the best eh, all the best for you too.



proud.australian said:


> Hi, still no progress in my application. Someone who applied on the 09th March had got it today. So, hopefully, yours would be finalised in the next few days


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

Adelinenc said:


> I applied onshore as well but had to leave last Thursday for my sisters wedding, i'm currently on my 8th week (out of the 12th. Are you also waiting for the 1 year RRV? I've done one offshore application in the past with the same eligibility condition for 1 year RRV and it only took 6 weeks &#128533;
> 
> Fingers crossed it will be approved soon, otherwise it would be troublesome, given that I have to go back to work.
> 
> Have you tried contacting them as well?


@Adelinenc - I guess it is best to keep your employers informed. Hopefully they would be in a position to sort something out.


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

kazman said:


> Thanks for the info mate, good to hear that some applications are actually being processed - still 4-month wait for a 1-year visa.
> We can only hope for the best eh, all the best for you too.


Thank you mate. It would have been great if the department mentioned actual timelines on the website rather than arbitrary guidelines.


----------



## rajeebsha (Aug 9, 2018)

*rajeebsha*

I also applied on 03rd April while I was in Australia and No news yet on the renewal. Now more than 16 weeks


----------



## rajeebsha (Aug 9, 2018)

*rajeebsha*

Yes, 
We can always hope for the best. Congrats to "someone" who got it


----------



## rajeebsha (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi, I got my RRV renewed dated today 14/08/2018. applied on 03rd April 2018 while I was in Australia before RRV expiry. almost 17 weeks roughly.


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

rajeebsha said:


> Hi, I got my RRV renewed dated today 14/08/2018. applied on 03rd April 2018 while I was in Australia before RRV expiry. almost 17 weeks roughly.


That is really good news. Very happy for you. Is it your first RRV or have you applied before?


----------



## rajeebsha (Aug 9, 2018)

proud.australian said:


> That is really good news. Very happy for you. Is it your first RRV or have you applied before?


Hi,
This is the fifth renewal after the lapse of first 5 years. My family is settled in Australia and they became Australian citizens. In the previous 4 years, I used apply while I was in Australia and 3rd of 4th day, used to receive the renewed one. This time also, applied while in Australia on 03/04/2018,but I have to leave Australia,as I am working overseas. Under Vevo detail check, they considered me as at offshore location , even though I applied onshore.
Any further information required, do write back.
Thanks


----------



## A&M (Jun 6, 2017)

rajeebsha said:


> Hi,
> This is the fifth renewal after the lapse of first 5 years. My family is settled in Australia and they became Australian citizens. In the previous 4 years, I used apply while I was in Australia and 3rd of 4th day, used to receive the renewed one. This time also, applied while in Australia on 03/04/2018,but I have to leave Australia,as I am working overseas. Under Vevo detail check, they considered me as at offshore location , even though I applied onshore.
> Any further information required, do write back.
> Thanks


Sorry to jump in.

May I ask if you satisfied the 2 year resident requirement when you applied?
It seems to have taken a lot longer than than published time frame if you met the resident requirement.

I am asking because I am planning to travel in mid Oct, with the travel facility of my RRV expiring around the same time. So I am planning to renew it mid Sep since I meet the resident requirement.


----------



## rajeebsha (Aug 9, 2018)

A&M said:


> Sorry to jump in.
> 
> May I ask if you satisfied the 2 year resident requirement when you applied?
> It seems to have taken a lot longer than than published time frame if you met the resident requirement.
> ...


I never stayed in Australia for 2 months in a year. 4 weeks in initial half of the year and another 3-4 week in second half of the year.Mostly in March end and Sept of every year.That means I never met the 2 year residency requirement in last 5 years.
Did you meet this 2 year residency requirement? If yes, your's RRV will be renewed within 45 days and and 5 year renewal.


----------



## Pioter (Jul 14, 2017)

I applied in the middle of April in Melbourne for RRV . Now I am overseas and can not come back to my family. I am waiting already for four months.
ImmiAccount:] received[]-April,16,2018
If somebody from this forum got any decision according to RRV?


----------



## A&M (Jun 6, 2017)

rajeebsha said:


> I never stayed in Australia for 2 months in a year. 4 weeks in initial half of the year and another 3-4 week in second half of the year.Mostly in March end and Sept of every year.That means I never met the 2 year residency requirement in last 5 years.
> Did you meet this 2 year residency requirement? If yes, your's RRV will be renewed within 45 days and and 5 year renewal.


Thanks for your reply 

I meet the 2 year residence requirement. The DoHA website says processing time is 5 days for 75% of the applications and 19 days for 90% of the applications if i meet the residence requirement . Can I trust that?


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

A&M said:


> Thanks for your reply
> 
> I meet the 2 year residence requirement. The DoHA website says processing time is 5 days for 75% of the applications and 19 days for 90% of the applications if i meet the residence requirement . Can I trust that?


Yes, everyone seems to get it overnight or in a day's time if they meet the requirements


----------



## A&M (Jun 6, 2017)

proud.australian said:


> Yes, everyone seems to get it overnight or in a day's time if they meet the requirements


Great! Good to know. Thanks guys.


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

A&M said:


> Great! Good to know. Thanks guys.


I have not met the requirements, and it has already been 5 months since I applied. I am getting really worried about the same.


----------



## A&M (Jun 6, 2017)

proud.australian said:


> I have not met the requirements, and it has already been 5 months since I applied. I am getting really worried about the same.


Five months!? That's awful.

I remember when I applied for the one year RRV last year (I didn't meet the residence requirement when I applied last year), it took a month and it was already very frustrating.

Finger crossed you will hear the good news soon!


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

A&M said:


> Five months!? That's awful.
> 
> I remember when I applied for the one year RRV last year (I didn't meet the residence requirement when I applied last year), it took a month and it was already very frustrating.
> 
> Finger crossed you will hear the good news soon!


Yes, 5 months. It would have been easier if the department updates its timelines with accurate dates as it would help plan better.


----------



## Pioter (Jul 14, 2017)

proud.australian said:


> Yes, 5 months. It would have been easier if the department updates its timelines with accurate dates as it would help plan better.


Hi, I am in the same boat, already 5 months.
The difference is that after one month waiting of the decision for my RRV application I left overseas hoping to get it soon like last year.
But now I cant return to my family, to Australia.
Does somebody knows where else should I contact?
Thank you


----------



## Jessicaeabraham (Aug 12, 2018)

proud.australian said:


> I have not met the requirements, and it has already been 5 months since I applied. I am getting really worried about the same.


Same here!! What's going on! I need to go to Australia real soon. It's better to know the result, so I can plan the future step....


----------



## rajeebsha (Aug 9, 2018)

Pioter said:


> Hi, I am in the same boat, already 5 months.
> The difference is that after one month waiting of the decision for my RRV application I left overseas hoping to get it soon like last year.
> But now I cant return to my family, to Australia.
> Does somebody knows where else should I contact?
> Thank you


try in the email id: [email protected]. 
One more thing I want to ask, did you upload enough documents copy to convince that you have enough relations to connect to Australia, such as home ownership, children studying or family holding Australian passports etc?


----------



## rajeebsha (Aug 9, 2018)

Jessicaeabraham said:


> Same here!! What's going on! I need to go to Australia real soon. It's better to know the result, so I can plan the future step....


Try in the email id: * [email protected]*.


----------



## Pioter (Jul 14, 2017)

Thank you,friends. I attached all supporting documents to my Immiaccount four months ago.
I wrote to this address and got an automatically no-replay standard
answer with attached copy of the of my acknowledgement from 16 of April 2018 (the date of the application).
I fill very disappointing and hopeless.


----------



## Pioter (Jul 14, 2017)

Hello,
Today is My Day! 
Today, after 18 long weeks,I have got my RRV155, granted.
By email and on the Immiaccount, finally.
Thank you,all.
Best wishes to all people,waiting so long time.


----------



## kazman (Jul 18, 2018)

*finalised*

Likewise, I had gotten my one finalised a few days ago; the overall process took about 5 months + a few days.

Some advice and lessons learned for people looking to apply in the future:

- Do not rely and plan your departures solely on the DoHA processing times, as that is not a guaranteed timeframe.

- Expect the application to take 4-5 months if you do not meet the eligibility requirements, apply VERY early if you have any remote plans to go overseas.

- Submit all of your supporting documents along with the initial submission to avoid any further delays.

- Do not expect an update on the progress of your application; emails are met with auto-replies only and multiple emails may only slow down your application as they need to review all of it. The front-end agents on the phone will not be able to disclose details on the progress of the application.

Planning ahead and being patient is the key I think.
Again, this is merely from personal experience, so please don't hold me against my words.

Best of luck to all.



Pioter said:


> Hello,
> Today is My Day!
> Today, after 18 long weeks,I have got my RRV155, granted.
> By email and on the Immiaccount, finally.
> ...


----------



## Caron1 (Nov 8, 2018)

I have also applied for a 155 visa onshore and do not meet the 2/5 year requirements and had no idea of the delay in processing times are so long as my last application 18 months ago was granted in 4 days, I only want to leave for 10 days on a cruise from Sydney, can I get a bridging visa while my 155 being processed?


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

Caron1 said:


> I have also applied for a 155 visa onshore and do not meet the 2/5 year requirements and had no idea of the delay in processing times are so long as my last application 18 months ago was granted in 4 days, I only want to leave for 10 days on a cruise from Sydney, can I get a bridging visa while my 155 being processed?


Yes you can. You need to manually apply for a BVA and when that is granted, apply for a BVB to travel.


----------



## Caron1 (Nov 8, 2018)

Thank you so much for your reply. So on the bridging visa I can come back after the cruise and continue as normal with my job etc, I have no intention to leave again until I meet the 2/5 year requirements so not bothered with the 155 I just want to be able to go on holiday with my family and come back home. 
Thank you for your advice and speedy reply. It has been an huge worry as I thought there was no other way and I would be spending Christmas alone.


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi guys, I am back. I received RRV only for 3 months and its expiring soon. I will be applying for RRV again soon.


----------



## Rapido (Nov 8, 2018)

proud.australian said:


> Hi guys, I am back. I received RRV only for 3 months and its expiring soon. I will be applying for RRV again soon.


Hi,

I am a bit confused here. You mentioned not having gotten your RRV yet in the pm you sent. Did you overlook getting your 3 month RRV??


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

Rapido said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a bit confused here. You mentioned not having gotten your RRV yet in the pm you sent. Did you overlook getting your 3 month RRV??


I applied for a 1-year RRV since I did not meet the requirements. I was only granted a 3-month visa and it took almost 7 months for them to grant the same. I have applied again for 1-year visa as I need to travel overseas intermittently for a few days. That's where I stand.


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi folks,

It looks like the processing timelines have improved in the few weeks. According to the department website, 90% of the applications are processed within 61 days as opposed to 5-month guideline given previously.


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi folks,

It looks like the processing timelines have improved in the few weeks. According to the department website, 90% of the applications are processed within 61 days as opposed to 5-month guideline given previously.


----------



## ytlaust (Nov 29, 2018)

*Rrv155*

Hi Guys

Thanks for sharing all the information.

I lodged my application during early Sept offshore by paper and nearly 3 months ( coz not allow apply through online) . Contact them few time and only things they can tell you is WAIT. I been applied RRV once offshore but already expired during 2005. Try to import my application to Immiaccount but not succeed. There are no way to check the application status . So frustrated.


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

ytlaust said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Thanks for sharing all the information.
> 
> I lodged my application during early Sept offshore by paper and nearly 3 months ( coz not allow apply through online) . Contact them few time and only things they can tell you is WAIT. I been applied RRV once offshore but already expired during 2005. Try to import my application to Immiaccount but not succeed. There are no way to check the application status . So frustrated.


You could always call them up and ask for clarifification


----------



## ytlaust (Nov 29, 2018)

proud.australian said:


> You could always call them up and ask for clarifification


Thanks just called them but they said just wait .


----------



## Sammo (Jun 26, 2018)

*RRV renewal delays*

I have submitted my RRV renewal application on 5 June 2019 and have since been on the status of "received". I have not stayed for 2/5 years and applying offshore. Have anyone applied in early June and heard anything from home Affairs office?


----------



## hyongcho67 (Oct 23, 2018)

Sammo said:


> I have submitted my RRV renewal application on 5 June 2019 and have since been on the status of "received". I have not stayed for 2/5 years and applying offshore. Have anyone applied in early June and heard anything from home Affairs office?


My father had to wait more than 3 months to get RRV last year. It takes log time to get it.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Sammo said:


> I have submitted my RRV renewal application on 5 June 2019 and have since been on the status of "received". I have not stayed for 2/5 years and applying offshore. Have anyone applied in early June and heard anything from home Affairs office?


Most 155's are done in 1 or 2 days.

But those who haven't been in Australia for the normal required period can take up to 3 months or even longer, depending on individual circumstances.

You are probably in the latter group.


----------



## Pioter (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi, last year I had to wait more than 3 months too.Now I just applied (09.07.19) and I hope it will go faster.


----------



## Oshin (Jul 18, 2019)

Hi guys, I don’t meet residency requirement, wife and kid Australians. I’m living overseas and applied through VFS. Submitted the application on 24th of Jun’19. Anyone has gone through VFS?


----------



## Oshin (Jul 18, 2019)

ytlaust said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Thanks for sharing all the information.
> 
> I lodged my application during early Sept offshore by paper and nearly 3 months ( coz not allow apply through online) . Contact them few time and only things they can tell you is WAIT. I been applied RRV once offshore but already expired during 2005. Try to import my application to Immiaccount but not succeed. There are no way to check the application status . So frustrated.


Any update on your application? I also submitted paper application through VFS. Would like to know how long it took for u to get the visa


----------



## Sammo (Jun 26, 2018)

The Homes Affairs office has just updated the processing time to 2 -54 days, slightly improved from 68 days. Hope the approval time won't be far!


----------



## utsc (Nov 24, 2017)

Currently what is the average processing time for applicants who do not meet the 2 year requirements?

I have been in Australia for the last 20 months and have significant personal and business ties in Australia. I applied last week but the status is still on "Received" 

What would happen if I leave Australia before the RRV visa is issued ?


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

utsc said:


> Currently what is the average processing time for applicants who do not meet the 2 year requirements?
> 
> I have been in Australia for the last 20 months and have significant personal and business ties in Australia. I applied last week but the status is still on "Received"
> 
> What would happen if I leave Australia before the RRV visa is issued ?


The Department are still saying that "Processing timeframes for these applications can be up to 12 weeks". Generally in these circumstances I would expect around 4-6 weeks in the current environment.

What would happen if you left before a grant would depend on what visa you currently hold.


----------



## utsc (Nov 24, 2017)

paulhand said:


> What would happen if you left before a grant would depend on what visa you currently hold.


Thank you very much Paulhand for the quick reply.

I currently hold Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa which was issued in January 2014 and I have been in Australia continuously since May 2018


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

utsc said:


> Currently what is the average processing time for applicants who do not meet the 2 year requirements?
> 
> I have been in Australia for the last 20 months and have significant personal and business ties in Australia. I applied last week but the status is still on "Received"
> 
> What would happen if I leave Australia before the RRV visa is issued ?


Recent information shows:

In 2018-19 the average processing times for RRV's were:

155 Five Year Resident Return: 19 days (_but 75% are done in nearer 4 days_) _There must be some that take a *lot *longer to create those average figures._
157 Three Month Resident Return: 147 days (_but 75% are done in nearer 183 days_) _There must be some that are a *lot *faster to create those average figures._
159 Provisional Resident Return: 486 days


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

JandE said:


> Recent information shows:
> 
> In 2018-19 the average processing times for RRV's were:
> 
> ...


The reason that the 155 figures are skewed this way is that approximately 80% of applications meet the 2 year residence requirement and are auto-granted immediately, or almost immediately. The tail is then the 20% that do not meet the residence requirement.


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

utsc said:


> Thank you very much Paulhand for the quick reply.
> 
> I currently hold Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa which was issued in January 2014 and I have been in Australia continuously since May 2018


If you leave before the visa is granted, you would have no visa to return to Australia, unless your RRV was granted before your return date, or you applied for a bridging visa B before you left, or you were able to get a visitor visa to return. All three would create a gap in your PR status for citizenship purposes. It would definitely be better to wait it out if you can.


----------



## utsc (Nov 24, 2017)

paulhand said:


> If you leave before the visa is granted, you would have no visa to return to Australia, unless your RRV was granted before your return date, or you applied for a bridging visa B before you left, or you were able to get a visitor visa to return. All three would create a gap in your PR status for citizenship purposes. It would definitely be better to wait it out if you can.


Thank you very much Paul for sharing your expert knowledge in this forum. I greatly appreciate your contribution and honest advise in this forum. Thank you again


----------



## utsc (Nov 24, 2017)

paulhand said:


> The reason that the 155 figures are skewed this way is that approximately 80% of applications meet the 2 year residence requirement and are auto-granted immediately, or almost immediately. The tail is then the 20% that do not meet the residence requirement.


Do those 20% of 155 visa applicants who do not meet the 2 year residency requirements get a 1 year RRV or a 5 years RRV ?

Thank you


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

utsc said:


> Do those 20% of 155 visa applicants who do not meet the 2 year residency requirements get a 1 year RRV or a 5 years RRV ?
> 
> Thank you


1 year - there is no option for a 5 year if you do not meet the 2 year residence requirement.


----------



## utsc (Nov 24, 2017)

paulhand said:


> 1 year - there is no option for a 5 year if you do not meet the 2 year residence requirement.


Thank you Paul


----------

